# Obtaining a UAE license if you are British!



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

As there are lots of new people arriving, i though Id share todays experience in the aim of helping someone....and crossing my fingers and ducking for cover that I don't annoy anyone for whom the process is not as easy due to nationality/licence!

I am married on husband sponsorship.
I live and work in Dubai but our resident visa is Sharjah.
I have held a UK Full license for over 20 years.

The documents I needed (I took all the originals and a photocopy - front and back - of each)were:

Passport
UK photo card driving license
UAE ID card
NOC letter from husband 
Husbands passport
Husbands UAE ID
2 photographs - background colour did not matter
Eye test certificate 

Because the resident visa is Sharjah I then needed

Tenancy Contract
DEWA bill

I collated all the documents together
Went to the RTA building which is signposted from the E11 at junction Umm Sequiem Road/Street (depending on the sign!)

I took an Eye test there costing AED 100 (also available at any optician but you must take your photographs with you) 
I was able to get a photocopy of a missed document for AED1 (take coins!) per A4 sheet
filled in an application form there

Reception then checked all my documents were in order and gave me a number
Awaited my number to be called - 10 mins max
Went to the counter, the lady entered all my details, took AED410 - 5 mins
went to counter 17 for a photograph to be taken for the license
eclipsed the license

all in all about 20 mins

(I did cheat because I knew that this would not be straight forward, as things here never are...I went yesterday with the sole intention of making sure I had all the docs needed. whether I've registered school, dewa, etc i always had to make two trips, so this time I went with the intention of making two trips - this mind set really worked in my favour and reduced my stress levels. Today with everything in place it was smooth and calm as clockwork!)

I took 2 photos as told, they stapled one to my application, they gave me one back and they took a new one for the licence - wish I'd put make up on!

The security guard at the door was extra helpful, spoke fluent English and helped me at every turn. A very impressive service.

HTH someone!
Lx


----------



## Londinium 13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good to know but what will you get after that? would you get UAE driving Licence? or would you only get permission to drive a car in UAE on UK driving Licence?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I obtained a UAE driving license valid fir 10 years.


Welcome!


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for this - I wish I had this when I first got here.... Easy when you know how..!


----------



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you need your original Emirates ID? 

I've just called and they said you do, but some on here said you could take the original application form? 

My problem is, i've received my residence visa today but my Emirates ID could take anything up to a month to arrive? Does that mean i technically have to stop driving for a month as i've only got a UK licence?

Bureaucracy...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well if you've asked them, then that's really what you should go by. However, as with anything here, you could call back and get a different story. In all honesty I'd take all your paperwork to the traffic department and just try your luck, at the end of the day, it could depend who is on the desk and what mood they're in.


----------



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rowanpc said:


> Do you need your original Emirates ID?
> 
> I've just called and they said you do, but some on here said you could take the original application form?
> 
> ...


You don't need your emirates id. I don't have an emirates id yet but I've had my driving licence for about 3 weeks now.
Just make sure you take your passport with your residence visa.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Rowanpc said:


> Do you need your original Emirates ID?
> 
> I've just called and they said you do, but some on here said you could take the original application form?
> 
> ...


your stamped ID Application form will suffice.

This is a very good summary.

When i did it a few months ago, a little man appeared, 'as if by magic' (not Mr Benn!) and filled in the form for me un-prompted. Very helpful.

The key is - BE EARLY!! Be there when the doors open, and it will all take 20 minutes.
Turn up at 11:15, and be prepared for a wait!


----------



## pocket_rocket82 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the info here, I'm in the same boat and trying to get everything sorted

Does anyone happen to know what time the agency opens and how to get there? Is there a metro station close by or is it a taxi only job?

Thanks for the excellent info here!

Cheers


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have my NZ driver licence and it has expired in 2012, can i still use it to trade in for the UAE one or does it have to be updated?

problem is im not currently in NZ and do not plan to go for sometime and will be moving to dubai this month...

do they just verify ur licence or does it have to be valid?

Thanks


----------



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

pocketrocket - there are a few different offices. Depends which one is closest to you - you can look it up on the RTA website. I went to the HQ which is just by First Gulf metro - very easy, and opens at 8am in the morning I believe. I got there for 8.30 and was in and out in 30 mins, no queueing whatsoever.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys I have an abu dhabi visa, can I still get a dubai license from a dubai RTA or should I go to an abu dhabi one?


----------

